# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si të instalojm më shumë se një sistem operativ

## Sirius

Përshëndetje, e di se shum perdorues të komjuterit përdorin vetëm një sistem operativ qfar do qoft ai p.sh. Windows 98, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Linux tani edhe Windows Vista edhe pse ende jemi te BETA 2 dhe ktyre diteve pritet me dal BETA 3 pasi akoma nuk është përfundu verzioni origjinal i Vista etj. por ajo qfarë mendoj se ja vlen të diskutohet dhe të informohemi permes ksaj teme është që në një PC të mund t'përdorim më shum se një sistem operativ

----------


## Sirius

Ka raste kur dikush instalon më shum se një sistem operativ p.sh. Windows 98 dhe Windows XP në një PC 
Participon diskun C: , D: për sisteme operative dhe E: DATA (për ruajtjen e të dhënave) kurse shkronjat e radhës F: , G: etj. ju mbeten CD-ROM-ve apo DVD-ROM-ve , por problemi qëndron se nuk është e sigurt kjo metod sepse po t'formatohet disku C: për arsyje të ndryshme shkaku i naj virusi etj. dhe sistemi operativ që është në diskun D: do të bllokohej kështu që edhe egziston mundësija që të humben gjith programat që gjendeshin në diskun D:

Pasi të ket të interesuar lidhje me kte problem  do të jem i gatshëm t'ju përgjigjem nëse dikush ka nevoj.

Kalofshit mir.

----------


## benseven11

Kater arsyet kryesore te ndarjes se diskut ne particione
1.Organizimi i te dhenave te kompjuterit,
2.Krijimi i sistemeve dual boot
3.Backup
4.Nuk ke humbje hapesire disku krahasuar me nje disk pa particion.
Per rastin ne fjale dual boot nuk eshte e vertete qe kur korruptohet nje sistem ne nje particion do te prishet edhe tjetri ne particionin e dyte.Particionet jane te pavarura,pamvarsisht se cfare fatkeqsie ndodh ne particionin C,particioni tjeter D do jete i pandikuar.Gjithashtu mund te formatosh particionin C dhe riinstalosh XP-ne ne C  dhe particioni tjeter D (me win 98)do jete ashtu sic ka qene.

----------


## Agron_ca

Nëse përdorë ndonjë boot manager të vërtetë të eliminohet rreziku që e thekson.

Mos u mashtro me boot manager të windowsit - ata janë të llojit autoexec.bat.
Qëllimi i boot manager-ave të vërtetë është që ata për vete  të krijojnë një particion të vogël dhe të gjitha SO të jenë në particione të tjera. Ai particioni i boot manager-it mund të rikrijohet ose të zëvendësohet me një boot manager tjetër pa i prekur sistemet operative.

Përdore *grub* ose *IBM OS/2 Boot Manager* ose *LILO*. Për këto të linuxit të duhet ndonjë Linux Live.

----------


## Sirius

Kjo temë është pak sa e komplikuar për kët arsye nuk kam dhan shpjegime pa e dit a ka të interesuar.
E di se që në fillim kur e kam hap këtë tem nuk kam dhan shpjegime të mjaftueshme se për qfar problemi bëhet fjalë.
Këto metoda përdoren për PC për Servera si dhe për Mainframe si kjo e fundit nuk e di që ka në Kosov apo Shqipëri.

benseven11 Ky është forum për mi shpre, shkëmbyer mendimet ata që kan njohuri për at tem që bëhet fjal e jo me kundërshtu me këmb ngulje mendimin e dikujt tjeter pa qen i sigurt.

Sa i përket atyre disketave që permendet ju un përdor BootMagic Tols e kompanis Symantec. Të cilin nuk epërdor në PC tim arsyet do ti cek në shkrimin ma posht. 
Kjo disket më nevoitet vetëm kur bëj servisimin e naj kompjuteri tjeter për arsue të ndryshme.


Puna qëndron kështu që kur e participon diskun në mënyr të rregullt ti apo kush do qoft p.sh. don mi instalu dy sisteme operative në C: Windows XP , D: Windows 98 dhe E: DATA (për ruajtjen e të dhënave) kurse shkronjat e radhës F: , G: etj. ju mbeten CD-ROM-ve apo DVD-ROM-ve , por në shum raste ata që kan më shum se një system operativ në një PC kuptohet se kan edhe programe të shumta dhe të vlefshme dhe në kët rast nëse dikush që nuk ka njohuri me kompjuter, kyq kompjuterin dhe kompjuteri në mënyr automatike futet ne BOOT OS cili t’jet aktiv Win XP apo Win 98 dhe p.sh. është fut ne Win XP dhe kur hap dritaren My Computer shef diskun D: ku gjendet Win 98 dhe keshtu egziston mundsija që ai ti fshij vetëm disa fajlle sa për me korruptu SO  të Windows-it apo mund ta fshij të tërin.
Si mi ik këtij rrëziku ?

Ajo qfar them un është qe sa do SO-ve të instalosh të gjitha të paraqiten në C: në fakt nuk gjenden në të njejtin Particion por kur cili do SO-vë zgjedh ti të Explorohe (hapert Windows-i ) dhe në dritaren My Computer Kompjuteri duhet të paraqes vetëm C: e SO-vë, D: e DATA (për ruajtjen e të dhënave) kurse shkronjat e radhës E: , F: , G: etj. ju mbeten CD-ROM-ve apo DVD-ROM-ve 

Si të bëhet kjo ?
Instalon një SO-vë p.sh. Windows XP, pastaj instalon programin Norton PartitionMagic 8.0 dhe kur t’hapet dritarja e ketij programi zgjedh Install Another operating system “OS” (në shqip; Sistemi operativ “SO-vë”), para se të marrësh këtë vendim duhesh me fut CD-në Apo DVD-në e SO-vë të cilin ti don me instalu sepse pasi programi ta participon diskun dhe të vendos fajllat sistemor për fshehjen e particionit kur nuk është aktiv si dhe fajllat për Bootable ai në mënyr automatike fillon vet instalimin e SO-vë të ri, KUJDES në rekomandimet e lart permendura nëse nuk e fut CD-në apo DVD-në e SO-vë të cilin ti don me instalu para së të marrësh vendim për particionin e ri, masandej kur ta instalojsh SO-vë automatikisht e humb efektivitetin dhe prap ne dritaren My Computer paraqiten te dy Particionet e SO-ve dhe kompjuteri në mënyr automatike rradhit Particionet C: dhe D: për SO-ve dhe E: DATA kurse shkronjat e radhës F: , G: etj. ju mbeten CD-ROM-ve apo DVD-ROM-ve, 

Keni edhe opsione të tjera në këtë program ku mund të participoni diskun për të njejten koh që jeni duke ndëgju muzik, duke shiku naj film apo duke shfletu internetin etj...

Nëse puna ecën mir sipas rekomandimeve të lart përmendura prap të nevoitet edhe një gjë e fundit duhet me instalu edhe programin Boot Magic I cili rekomandohet të instalohet në një particion që ka fajllat sistemor FAT32 ky i fundit vjen se bashku me programin Norton PartitionMagic 8.0  që kompjuteri qysh në fillim kur ta kyqësh lexon së pari programin Boot Magic I cili ta jep mundsien me zgjedh cilin SO-vë don me hap ti.
Nëse kjo e fundit ju duket e komplikume dhe nëse nuk mundeni me gjet programin Boot Magic atëhere përdorni disketa Bootable që ju mundsojn me zgjedh SO-vë që doni ta hapni.

Un në PC tim kam katër SO-vë dy Win XP njërin për pun dhe tjetrin për me hakirat, Win Vista, dhe Linux kështu që nëse nuk perdori këtë metod për Participim në PC tim te dritarja My Computer do të dukeshin katë disqe C: Win XP, D: Win XP, E: Win Vista, F: Linux Ext 2/3 vetëm me SO-ve , kurse dy të tjerët  G: DATA dhe H: Linux Swap si dhe shkronjat e radhës I: , J: etj. ju mbeten CD-ROM-ve apo DVD-ROM-ve,  do të ndodhte një rrëmuj katastrofale.


Ju përshëndes ja kaloni mir…

----------


## Agron_ca

Më vjen keq por nuk ka zgjidhje nga Windows-i për këtë dëshirë që ke.

Po të ishte Linux, vetëm fshije rreshtin për particionin D: nga fstab ose pas nisjes së sistemit shkruaje umount )dev)hdb2

----------


## Sirius

Agron_ca  nuk kam thënë se bëhet përmes Windowsit por është program special që mundëson këtë i cili përdoret edhe kur është Windowsi hapur por edhe BOOTABLE.
Lexoje edhe një her se si duket nuk e paske kuptu mir kurse sa i përket dëshirës sime unë veq e posedoj këtë metod e kam cek edhe në shkrimin e më hershëm.

----------


## E_Dragusha

Për të gjithë ata të cilët dëshirojn t'i studijojn gjërat e sistemeve operative është  shumë e rruges përdorimi i një metode të tillë.
Unë zakonisht kur paraqiten sistemet e reja operative e bëjë një gjë të tillë.
Tash kam të instaluar SO Windows XP në particionin C, ndërsa në particionin D kam instaluar SO Windows Vista. Particioni E është i dedikuar për shenime.
Një veprim i till nuk është fare i vështirë, vlenë të provohet. :Globi:  :

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nje mundesi e mire nga Microsoft eshte kjo (DHE PER ME TEPER FALAS) :

MICROSOFT VIRTUAL PC 2007
Use Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 to run multiple operating systems at the same time on the same physical computer. Switch between virtual machines with the click of a button. Use virtual machines to run legacy applications, provide support, train users, and enhance quality assurance.

Virtual PC provides a time-saving and cost-saving solution anywhere users must run multiple operating systems. Use Virtual PC in the following scenarios:

Ease Migration: Run legacy applications in a virtual machine instead of delaying the deployment of a new operating system just because of application incompatibility. Test your migration plans using virtual machines instead of actual physical computers. 

Do More in Less Time: Support staff can run multiple operating systems on a single physical computer and switch between them easily. They can also restore virtual machines to their previous state almost instantly. Train students on multiple operating systems and virtual networks instead of purchasing and supporting additional computers.

Streamline Deployment: Test software on different operating systems more easily. One crashing application or operating system doesn’t affect others.

Accelerate Development: Increase quality assurance by testing and documenting your software on multiple operating systems using virtual machines. Decrease time-to-market by reducing reconfiguration time.


Virtual PC lets you create separate virtual machines on your Windows desktop, each of which virtualizes the hardware of a complete physical computer. Use virtual machines to run operating systems such as MS-DOS, Windows, and OS/2. You can run multiple operating systems at once on a single physical computer and switch between them as easily as switching applications—instantly, with a mouse click. Virtual PC is perfect for any scenario in which you need to support multiple operating systems, whether you use it for tech support, legacy application support, training, or just for consolidating physical computers.

 Configurability  
After installing Virtual PC, you can configure it to suit your requirements. Virtual PC has a number of settings that control how the product interacts with the physical computer, allocates resources, and so on.



 Easy installation 
Virtual PC is simple to install. Any administrator can run the Virtual PC guided setup program, and installation doesn’t require a reboot. The first time Virtual PC starts, it guides you through the process of creating the first virtual machine.



 Standardization 
Configure and test upgrades and installations on virtual machines, and then you can deploy throughout your company a standard configuration that avoids problems caused by minor differences between hardware platforms.



 Convenience 
Users switch between operating systems as easily as they switch between applications. They simply click the window containing the virtual machine. They can pause individual virtual machines so they stop using CPU cycles on the physical computer. They can also save virtual machines to disk and restore them at a later time. The restoration process normally takes a few seconds—much faster than restarting the guest operating system.



 Host integration 
Users can copy, paste, drag, and drop between guest and host. Virtual PC provides additions that you install in a guest operating system to enable this functionality.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## E_Dragusha

Shume thejsht
Keni  te instaluar Windows XP ne diskun C zakonisht.
Filloni me instalu Windows Vista, qdo gje ngjajshem, kur arrini tek zgjedhja e pathit e zgjedhni diskun D dhe me tutje vazhdo proceduren e ngjashme te instalimit. 
Kur starton kompjuteri starton ju starton me dy sisteme operative, ju zgjedhni cilin doni.

Respekt

----------


## Sirius

Per tjeter qka behet fjal ketu...

----------

